# rejuvenating dull fibre glass



## les1 (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi 
Can anyone tell me of a product that will bring back the shine on the roof part of my motorhome thats Fibreglass Its seen to much sun. or can`t get enough of the sun


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

To reinvigorate the gel coat, Meguiars* do a wide range of products including several products specifically designed for glass fibre on boats and RVs. They are not cheap but are very effective, I use them with their polisher and pads which bearing in mind the investment in the 'van I don't think excessive, but they can be used with good oldfashioned (and cheaper!) elbow grease.

Note I always use different products for the cab area - bonnet, doors etc, designed for conventional car use. (Autoglym carnuba polish, for example, especially if you clay first).

*See http://www.meguiars.co.uk/category/195


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Ships chandlers will have the stuff.
Its an orbital sander, some fine paper and marine paint! Oh and good weather.

Have fun

C.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I have vented my anger of this weeks sad events on our motorhome.
It is the shiniest 2005 autotrail on the road. For the fibre glass I did a gentle rub down with 2400 wet and dry.
A polish with T Cut, a product I do not like .
Applied Auto Glym super Resin Polish , which I know is over priced.
And then a coat of Super Resin Sealer, again overpriced but does the job.

Arms and elbows ache. Only fell off my lader once after a couple of lagers.
Now I am contemplating purchasing a cover. Something else I hate.
Basicallty due to the instalation of a wood burner and residue dropping out onto MH as neighbours has done for a couple of years.

Dave p


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

I used the 3M range of products, fibreglass restorer then polish, no need for sanders etc, just stick it on, leave for a few minutes and buff off. Works well.

Only wash the fibreglass sections though with fibreglass wash from the chandlers, apparently it loses the finish if you use other stuff(So they said)

Paul.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

The cover is a good idea Dave, it will add a touch of organic design to an otherwise anonymous cover; the smouldering wood embers should create random ventilation holes to prevent mildew forming over the winter. I really wish that I had your creative mind; achieving so much by just being there. That's class! 

Alan


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

:lol: :lol: 
Its taken my fibreglass, 7 years of washing with a TFR to become dull.
If I only go through the routine I have outlined every seven years I will be happy.

i did note that the side of MH parked facing the sun, East /West was worse than the shaded side,

Dave p


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

I second Meguiars products my MH roof has come back up like new after having no shine at all.Buy direct or via Ebay traders.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> A polish with T Cut, a product I do not like .
> 
> Why ?


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Farecla Marine Gel Coat Restorer worked for me, followed by Farecla UV Wax.

http://www.farecla.co.uk/#/268


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi les1

Personally I would only wet and dry as a last resort as the Gel coat only has a finite thickness and would be easy to rub through. The dullness is only oxidation and can easily be removed, I have been using a Farecla Gel Coat restorer with wax BUT this seems to be discontinued now and is only available as the Gel Coat restorer (no wax) so a good wax polish to follow.

http://www.ecfibreglasssupplies.co.uk/p-208-farecla-gel-coat-restorer-500-ml.aspx

Martin


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Gretchibald said:


> DTPCHEMICALS said:
> 
> 
> > A polish with T Cut, a product I do not like .
> ...


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Mer on a damp cloth does it for me


----------



## gjh613 (Aug 7, 2011)

I found that an application of Starbrite "Easy Scrub" cleaner followed by several coats of Starbrite "Instant Glass Cote" provided very good results on badly faded GRP panels on my Hymer, 

These products are available from yacht chandlers. They are quite expensive, about £17 for the Glass Cote and about £7 for the cleaner, but the cleaner works really well with a minimum of elbow grease and the Glass Cote is simply wiped over the panel and allowed to dry to a shine. Trouble is it also works very well on your finger nails.


----------

